# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Σχετικα με αποπρωσοποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση

## Μητσάκος

Καλησπερα!Θελω απλα να ρωτησω εσεις που εχετε ή ειχατε αποπρωσοποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση πως νιωθατε,αν ειχατε ψυχοσωματικους πονους,πως βλεπατε και γενικα οτι θελετε πειτε οτι θελετε σχετικα με αυτο...

Προσωπικα ρωταω επειδη μου χε κολλησει πριν κατι μηνες η ιδεα οτι μπορει να χω αποπρωσοποιηση...Ειχα μια φοβια πολυ εντονη,η οποια μου φερνε τρελα το συναισθημα του τρομου και αγχους/πανικου..και θυμαμαι μια μερα ξυπνησα και ειπα ''νιωθω περιεργα,σαν να εχει αλλαξει κατι σε εμενα ή στο περιβαλλον''..πανικοβληθηκα και διαβασα για αποπρωσοποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση και επειδη ελεγε οτι αυτοι που το χουν λενε οτι αισθανοντε περιεργα και ετσι μου κολλησε απο τοτε αυτη η ιδεα και μου ρχονταν σκεψεις του στυλ..ολα ειναι ψευτικα,δεν νιωθω οπως παλια(κανονικα δηλαδη κλπ.)..Το πα στον ψυχολογο μου,και μου πε οτι αγχος εχεις...Και τελοσπαντων μετα απο ψαξιμο..κατεληξα και εγω στο αγχος..Τωρα, 3-4 μηνες μετα απο αυτο..εχω συνηδετοποιησει οτι ειναι απλα ή ιδεα μου οτι μπορει να το χω επειδη το φοβαμαι..και για αυτο μου ρχοντε σκεψεις του στυλ:''Γιατι νιωθω ετσι,Και αν ειναι ολα ψευτικα'' κλπ..Απλα ειναι φορες που αυτο το αν γινετε εντονο και μπορει να μπω παλι στο τρυπακι.


Τελος παντων,εγω απλα χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας λεγοντας μου μονο πως νιωθετε ή νιωθατε οταν το χατε,ψυχοσωματικα και γενικα οσες λεπτομερειες θελετε,μπας και σταματησω σιγα σιγα να το σκεφτομαι..Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΣωτηρηςΚ

Γεια σου Μητσακο! Εγω δε γνωριζω και παρα πολλα για το θεμα αλλα, θα θελα να σου πω 2-3 ακυρες η οχι προτασεις κλπ...
Καταρχην οτι ειμαστε φτιαγμενοι απο καποιον ειναι γεγονος, εσυ πιστευεις στο Θεο? μπορει να το παρει κανεις σαν ακυρο, αλλα εχει μεγαλη σημασια να πιστευεις.
2ον Γιατι προσπαθεις απελπισμενα να βαλεις ταμπελιτσες στο τι εχεις, ενω ειναι απλα σκεψεις αυτα που κανεις, δεν ειναι καποια αρρωστια
Ναρκοτικα ποτε εχεις παρει? παιρνεις? Εχεις περασει τιποτα πιο σοβαρο η εχεις μονο κρισεις πανικου? αν καταλαβαινω σωστα? Γιατι και λες οτι ειναι για αποπροσωποιηση/κλπ και μετα λες για πανικους και μετα οτι εισαι και ντετεκτιβ, λες οτι το εψαξες και εσυ ΚΑΙ κατεληξες και ΕΣΥ σε αγχος? Δηλαδη ψαχνεις να βρεις εσυ απο το google για να γινεις γιατρος του εαυτου σου? 
Και ερρωτηση του στυλ "Γιατι νιωθω ετσι?" και αν ειναι ολα ψευτικα κλπ? μου φαινοντε γελοιες ερωτησεις του στυλ , δεν υπαρχει η απαντηση που θα παρεις ειναι: γιατι ετσι... για το 1ο και οχι δεν ειναι ολα ψευτικα για το 2ο... ή κατι τετοιο τελοσπαντον! Σορρυ για την παρεκτροπη και 
Σορρυ αν δε βοηθισα αλα ελπιζω να το κανα! Η ζωη ειναι δυσκολη αλα αντιμετωπιζε την με χιουμορ και θετικοτητα και ασε αυτα τα γκουγκλαρεις να βρεις τι εχεις κλπ.. αναμενω πιο πολες πληροφοριες σχετικα με σενα και τη ζωη σου και τα προβληματα σου

----------


## betelgeuse

Μητσο τα εχω ξαναγραψει σε σχετικα θεματα παλιοτερα. 
Ενιωθω το περιβαλλον αποκοσμο και τους δικους μου τελειως ξενους , κοιταζομουν στον καθρεφτη και ενω ηξερα οτι βλεπω την αντανακλαση μου ηταν σαν να μην βλεπω εμενα. Ειχα και περιεργες σκεψεις , σκεφτομουν γιατι ειμαι εδω , ποια ειμαι κλπ κλπ. Ακομα και οταν κοιτουσα φωτογραφιες μου ενιωθω περιεργα , μιλουσα και αναρωτιομουν αν αυτη ειναι οντως η φωνη μου , αλλα δεν βρισκω τα σωστα λογια να περιγραψω ακριβως το πως ενιωθα.

Ολο αυτο κρατησε περιπου ενα χρονο και κατι , ειναι οτι πιο απαισιο εχω βιωσει . Ελπιζω σε εσενα να ειναι προσωρινο

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

και εγώ το έχω νιώσει αυτό πολλές φορές ειδικά στο παρελθόν που άγχος και εγώ ήμασταν ένα όλη μέρα.ένιωθα σαν να μην είμαι εγώ.κοίταζα τους άλλους και νόμιζα πως ήταν σαν σε όνειρο,σαν θολά,δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να το εξηγήσω.αισθανόμουν σαν να μαι έξω απο το σώμα μου και όλα γύρω που κοιτούσα σαν ψευδαίσθηση,σαν περίεργα όλα μου φαίνονταν.δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί κάποιος επακριβώς να εξηγήσει τι αισθανόταν.

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Γεια σου Μητσακο! Εγω δε γνωριζω και παρα πολλα για το θεμα αλλα, θα θελα να σου πω 2-3 ακυρες η οχι προτασεις κλπ...
> Καταρχην οτι ειμαστε φτιαγμενοι απο καποιον ειναι γεγονος, εσυ πιστευεις στο Θεο? μπορει να το παρει κανεις σαν ακυρο, αλλα εχει μεγαλη σημασια να πιστευεις.
> 2ον Γιατι προσπαθεις απελπισμενα να βαλεις ταμπελιτσες στο τι εχεις, ενω ειναι απλα σκεψεις αυτα που κανεις, δεν ειναι καποια αρρωστια
> Ναρκοτικα ποτε εχεις παρει? παιρνεις? Εχεις περασει τιποτα πιο σοβαρο η εχεις μονο κρισεις πανικου? αν καταλαβαινω σωστα? Γιατι και λες οτι ειναι για αποπροσωποιηση/κλπ και μετα λες για πανικους και μετα οτι εισαι και ντετεκτιβ, λες οτι το εψαξες και εσυ ΚΑΙ κατεληξες και ΕΣΥ σε αγχος? Δηλαδη ψαχνεις να βρεις εσυ απο το google για να γινεις γιατρος του εαυτου σου? 
> Και ερρωτηση του στυλ "Γιατι νιωθω ετσι?" και αν ειναι ολα ψευτικα κλπ? μου φαινοντε γελοιες ερωτησεις του στυλ , δεν υπαρχει η απαντηση που θα παρεις ειναι: γιατι ετσι... για το 1ο και οχι δεν ειναι ολα ψευτικα για το 2ο... ή κατι τετοιο τελοσπαντον! Σορρυ για την παρεκτροπη και 
> Σορρυ αν δε βοηθισα αλα ελπιζω να το κανα! Η ζωη ειναι δυσκολη αλα αντιμετωπιζε την με χιουμορ και θετικοτητα και ασε αυτα τα γκουγκλαρεις να βρεις τι εχεις κλπ.. αναμενω πιο πολες πληροφοριες σχετικα με σενα και τη ζωη σου και τα προβληματα σου


Γεια σου Σωτηρη!Καταρχας ναι λιγο πολυ πιστευω στον Θεο..2ον Το κανω για τους εξης λογους : 1ον.Για αυτο που λενε οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν προβληματα..Ε εκει εγω σκεφτομαι πως γινεται να μην εχω και εγω κατι..κατι πρεπει να χω και εγω και μετα ψαχνομαι..2ον Επειδη ή οντως νιωθω περιεργα ή επειδη με εχω πείσει οτι νιωθω ετσι..Να φανταστεις ετσι στο ακυρο πολλες φορες μου ρχεται η σκεψη ''γιατιτα βλεπω ολα ετσι'' ή γιατι νιωθω ετσι?Μπορει να χω ξεχαστει τελειως απο αυτο και να μου ρθει παλι σαν ''συντομη'' σκεψη,αλλα εγω θα την κρατησω και θα την σκεφτομαι μεχρι να με ξαναπιασει κατι..Μου ρχοντε χαζες,παραλογες και αρνητικες σκεψεις.Και γενικα,μου χουν κολλησει ολα αυτα..και πιανω πολλες φορες τον ευατο μου να με ρωταω ''τι εχω τωρα''..επισης πολλες φορες εχω πει προφανως δεν εχω τιποτα απλα να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι και να ζω τις στιγμες και αυτο θα φυγει..αλλα μετα παλι σκεφτομαι και αμα εχω κατι ομως που μπορει να ναι και σοβαρο και απλα το αγνοω? κλπ..Γενικα,για καποιον λογο,αν μου ρθει μια ιδεα..''πρεπει'' να την σκεφτομαι μεχρι να με πιασει κατι,αν δεν με πιασει τοτε δεν το χω..Ναρκοτικα δεν εχω παρει ποτε,ουτε παιρνω,ουτε εχω σκοπο να παρω..ουτε καπνιζω ουτε τιποτα(αντε λιγο ναργιλε που και που)..Καταρχας δεν ξερω αν ηταν κρισεις πανικου αυτα που περασα..ειχα πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα βεβαια,αλλα οχι δεν νομιζω να περασα κρισεις..και οχι δεν νομιζω να περασα κατι σοβαρο,αλλα και αυτα που περασα,εγω σοβαρα τα βλεπω...Για αποπροσωποποιηση,μου χει κολλησει επειδη,μου ρχοντε αυτες οι καταραμενες σκεψεις..που μου προκαλουν φοβο μηπως το χω και δεν το καταλαβαινω κλπ...Προσπαθω να αντιμετωπιζω την ζωη με χιουμορ και θετικοτητα,αλλα οι αρνητικες σκεψεις πολλες φορες με κυριαρχουν...Δεν μπορω να σταματησω να ψαχνω και να αναρωτιεμαι...μου χει γινει εμμονη δυστυχως+ του οτι μου ρχοντε αυτες οι ιλιθιες σκεψεις..ειναι δυσκολο..αλλα εχω μαθει να το ψιλοπαευω,καθως ειμαι καλυτερα απο τοτε που ξεκινησε...

----------


## Μητσάκος

> και εγώ το έχω νιώσει αυτό πολλές φορές ειδικά στο παρελθόν που άγχος και εγώ ήμασταν ένα όλη μέρα.ένιωθα σαν να μην είμαι εγώ.κοίταζα τους άλλους και νόμιζα πως ήταν σαν σε όνειρο,σαν θολά,δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να το εξηγήσω.αισθανόμουν σαν να μαι έξω απο το σώμα μου και όλα γύρω που κοιτούσα σαν ψευδαίσθηση,σαν περίεργα όλα μου φαίνονταν.δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί κάποιος επακριβώς να εξηγήσει τι αισθανόταν.


Αυτο το πραγμα δεν καταλαβαινω,τι εννοεις ''θολα'' και ''ξενα''?ΕΒλεπες περιεργα, ''θολα'' γυρω σου ή απλα το σκεφτοσουν ετσι?Επισης ειχες ψυχοσωματικα ή πονους ή πιεση στο κεφαλι? και πως σου εφυγε αυτο??

----------

